# combustion hp to electric hp?



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

I am looking at converting a gas powered feed cart on my farm to electric. Right now it is powered by a 20 hp honda gas engine, is fully hydraulic, and has never demonstrated being under powered. Would I simply look for a 20 hp electric motor? What voltage should I consider? Maybe some background would help. Feed cart wieghs 800 lbs(without the 20 hp gas engine) and will hold up to 2500 lbs of feed. It is operated twice daily for approx. 3hrs at a time. Does this seem like a candidate for an electric conversion? :shrug:


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Not sure if this will help much, but you might have a look at the first two articles here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Vehicles/vhehicles.htm#Tractor

Gary


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

20 HP is 15KW in direct conversion. You'd never be able to carry enough batteries to run for 3 hrs.

There is inherit differences between gas and electric as far as HP is conserned (sp?). Look at the HP ratings on golf carts. You should be able to get by with a 7.5 to 10 HP electric motor.

Instead of converting your feedcart to electric to might be easier to convert a golfcart to a feed cart.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Tho it may be doable . . .your looking at some pricy componets.
Start priceing that stuff, and that good ole Honda might start looking pretty good afterall.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

An electric pallet jack which is used in industry would probably have all the components you needed, and they have weight designs very similar to your needs. You can pick these up very reasonably at many industrial/commercial auctions.

If the Honda gas engine ain't broke - why would you want to change it?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Gotta ask... why? Did the old engine wear out/die? Want to be green? Because its cool? Don't like the noise/fumes?

If you've ever seen an electric forklift, and the battery for it, you'll realize the size of battery you need. Maybe not quite so large, since those things tend to run for 8 hour shifts, but similar in size. Our forklift battery weighs between 1000 and 1500 pounds.

Your charging system will have to be fairly substantial as well, since you have less than 8 hours to charge the battery between feedings. Its either that, or get a larger battery that can run the 6 hours per day.

Michael


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

What kind of cart is it Ponyboy? I have an Agrimetal Hydraucart, it's about the same size but only came with a 5.5 hp Honda and that was plenty. The Honda lasted about 12 years, now it has a 6hp Kohler on it. To have that big a motor on it, it sounds to me like it must be a TMR cart, maybe a Rissler or some of the other makes?


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I believe the conversion is 1h.p. electric = 1.5 h.p. gasoline or somewhere near. Hydraulic conversion is bout the same..


----------



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

DaleK said:


> What kind of cart is it Ponyboy? I have an Agrimetal Hydraucart, it's about the same size but only came with a 5.5 hp Honda and that was plenty. The Honda lasted about 12 years, now it has a 6hp Kohler on it. To have that big a motor on it, it sounds to me like it must be a TMR cart, maybe a Rissler or some of the other makes?



Actually the cart is built by Doug Smith Fur Farm Supplies right in your neck of the woods, St. Mary's Ont. What type of livestock are you feeding Dalek? I was looking at some smaller deisel engines yesterday and thought I might give one of those a try (6hp) How much of a load will your cart carry?

Pony


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

We're probably 4 hours from St. Mary's, feeding dairy cattle. We usually feed about 1200 lbs at a time but Dad fed a load of straight High Moisture Corn once, probably 2500lbs. It blew the tires but the engine still moved it ok. The Agrimetal ones have the motor driving a hydraulic pump to move the wheels, the apron, beaters and auger are all belt-driven from the motor. Only load I haven't been able to move was a dead cow I tried to drag out with it but that was more of a ballasting problem from hooking her on the back of the cart.


----------

